# Help understanding Shelby Serial No.



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello... attaching a photo of my Shelby Flyer [per head badge] girls bicycle; and a photo of the Bottom Bracket... Need help understanding the metal tag. i.e.: What does "No. 51-" Denote? Is this a "Model" designation? Any one know the year for this old girl? Thanking any and all in advance for your consideration/help. pappy


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 9, 2015)

Good luck. Shelby serial numbers are hard to break down, and there is no database. Based on what you have I'm gonna say its 40-41. Had one like it mine was a 40.


----------



## rickyd (Oct 9, 2015)

Pappy, I was advised that Shelby started attaching that serial no plate in 1949 and that 51 denotes year she was made. This bike appears considerably older than that to me but we have Shelby guys on here that will know. Rick


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 9, 2015)

The tag underneath does indicate its from 1951. The frame,fork,fenders, rear reflector housing were all available then. Some had been around for awhile though. Shelby used there parts over many model years, kinda like mix and match, which can make them harder to date. Although in this case the plate makes it easy.


----------

